# Problem With Playing 3D Movies On TV



## InVaDo (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello ! :thumb:

I wanted to watch some 3D movies on my new Philips - 42" - 3D - LED TV.
I downloaded a 3D movie and put it on a USB device.
When I connect the USB device to the TV and play the movie, I can see 2 separate screens ( side - by - side ) and when I want to choose the 3D option in the menu, it just doesn´t go, like if it was "locked". 
The 2D / 3D is "locked" as well.
I would be glad, if someone could help me.
Thanks in advance !


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Contact the site from which you downloaded the movie for technical assistance. If it's a non-authorized copy - we can't help with that.


----------



## InVaDo (Apr 6, 2012)

Good idea.
I´ll contact the site.


----------

